# Clutch trouble



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

I got in my car this afternoon after a party and the car turned on fine (clutch isn't required to turn it on) but the clutch was floored without me touching it and only had about 2 inches of give before the physical limit. I couldn't shift into any gears. after 5 minutes of being pissed it finally let me into my gears, and here i am at home.

HELP! :wtf:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

System might need to be bled. As with all problems of this type, check the fluid level (small round plastic canister with black lid just to the right, IE: driver side, of the brake master cyl). Could be your clutch damper has sprung a leak, not unusual in the older Zs. And the usual suspects of the master cylinder and slave cylinder. Start from the transmission and work back to the master cylinder. 
This might be a good time to do a clutch damper eliminator, you simply replace it with a piece of brake hose. Gets rid of a weak point in the system and gives a more direct feel to the clutch action as well.


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

sounds like a hydraulics problem to me, Zen hit the nail on the head, it is either a clutch master, or clutch slave. Look above the clutch pedal inside the car and see if any fluid is leaking down the inside of the firewall, then peel the boot back on the slave, which ever is leaking is the culprit.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

My clutch just failed as well... on the first-gen 300's the master and slave both need to be replaced. You should see the fluid leaking through the carpet, or under the car directly below the clutch pedal. the Master took about 10 min's but it took a bit longer to bleed and adjust it. and the slave was about 5.


----------

